# WOW bluescreen or restart



## alphonzo20 (Jan 16, 2007)

I just bought WOW. When I am playing the computer randomly restarts or bluescreens with no error message on it. Then after I manually restart it creates a Log file. It always happens when i am fighting some a monster, not during aeral mount or anything. 
I recently bought a radeon 9700pro 128MB to be able to run wow. Then I got a new powersupply to help it out.

Im running :


winxp service pack 2
radeon 9700Pro
Asus motherboard
512 DDR
1.3 Athlon


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

If it's always when fighting a monster, it might be a graphics issue; do you have the most recent drivers for the video card? Also, when you installed the new card, did you uninstall the old drivers?


----------



## alphonzo20 (Jan 16, 2007)

I installed the catylist drivers this morning, and it did uninstall the old ones. i thought i was good to go, but after about 20 minutes .... Bluescreened. Hence i am going online for help.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Hmm. I haven't looked at a WoW Error Log file before; does it say anything that might be useful?

Also, how about your motherboard and sound card drivers?


----------



## alphonzo20 (Jan 16, 2007)

there is no wow error log. Motherboard and sound drivers are current.


----------



## JEBWrench (Jul 4, 2006)

Have you turned off video settings such as Anti-aliasing?

One way to troubleshoot a graphics issue is to turn the graphics down to their bare minimum, and then start cranking it up until you start losing stability.


----------



## alphonzo20 (Jan 16, 2007)

actually i dropped hardware accelerations and ran the open GL and other settings to performace and experianced more crashes then in normal modes. I turened off anti-aliasing in bios, I also lowered quality in video settings in game. I see no choppyness or problems, just out of the blue, bluescreen.... Ironic .


----------



## 20loopy (Jan 30, 2008)

hey im playing om my new comp. on wow and itll just restart and go bluescreen. i have had sll my udates for the comp. and surcurity.?


----------

